# PGM ores and concentrates



## Wsilver (May 26, 2011)

i have been collecting rocks over the last year or so ... i have found quite an abundance of them .. im selling some of my finds 
some of the rocks i have located are of special intrest ... i have been prospecting in 2 seperate areas knowen to house the pgm's im located in ontario .. i expect to have several pounds of rh pt pd os ru gold silver and other pm's .. i have not done any assays yet ... 

with little investagation i expect to be on the next big rh pt and pd deposit .. im prospecting south of sudbury ont! 

so far i have processed 1 rock i beleave to be a siderditte meteroitte .... weight of around 75 lbs .. has a suspisisus silvery white metal in it .. in flake form .. the rest of the rock apears to be some kind of salt that melts in water 

on the second dig place i have located around 1500 lbs of what i beleave to be rhodium ore found in river sands... and faluse bed rock .. the sedementry rocks are fragile .. they are easly broken up .. and contain A LOT of small metalic particles .. i have been processing thease rocks .. and have concentrates ... i will sell 8) 

i processed the water washed concentrates from the rocks , did a long cook in hot hcl and the resulting material , washed in water and dryed it .. 

it goes in golden ... like pryitte .. and comes out a lovely silvery white ... :shock: 



W


----------



## Wsilver (May 26, 2011)

my processing method is as follows .. 

locate the rocks of intrest .. wash, inspect in dirrect sunlight . crush under water so as not to loose any material 

then let settle ... classify according to size reject big chunks for recrushing .. and second wash i then take the small crushed material in a rectangular tote and wave wash back and forth with water and drain off the floating metal patricles to a concentrater dish ... then filter off the tiny nano particles till im left with a concentration of heavy metal particles done! ... 

i take this concentration and then boil it for 24 hours in hci the resulting material left over is what im selling .. there is still some si02 in the concentrates im at this step now ... 

to remove the si02 is my next step but i have quite a large amount of concentrates to cook in hcl 8) im guessing around 1000 lbs of concentrates .. 

from the second dig location i have many rocks .... 8) 

all remaineing material in my concentrates are NOT MAGNETIC AT ALL ! 
there is much silvery white metal im guessing 50% concentrate .. 

to remove the si02 i was going to use lye .. 

ideas ? 

W


----------



## Cody Reeder (May 26, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> to remove the si02 i was going to use lye ..
> 
> ideas ?
> 
> W



Hydrofluoric acid (HF) dissolves silicon dioxide and would probably leave the PM's alone, HF is hard to get though. I heard somewhere that calcium fluoride will react with concentrated sulfuric to make HF but I am yet to try it.


----------



## Wsilver (May 26, 2011)

Cody Reeder said:


> Wsilver said:
> 
> 
> > to remove the si02 i was going to use lye ..
> ...




thanks for the reply and infact now that you say this i have proof it does just that .. i found a ore rock last year that had repeted acid rain falling on it and it ate the metal and the quartz and leaving black and white polymer plastic like material i melted the rock and it melted like plastic .. but took extream heat 

where the acid flowed on the ore it was spoonge verry odd looking i still have this ore the total weight of this ore was 15lbs and i would say almost pure .. it is a ripe ore picked from a dryed up old spring fed river bed ..

W


----------



## Richard36 (May 26, 2011)

Show us some photos, 
I'd like to see what you're selling, and what all I'd have to say about it. 

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## patnor1011 (May 26, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> my processing method is as follows ..
> 
> locate the rocks of intrest .. wash, inspect in dirrect sunlight . crush under water so as not to loose any material
> 
> ...



Sounds like awfully lot of work without even knowing if there is anything of value inside. Your first post is full of: expect, believe, guessing....
I guess I suspect that you believe you have something and expect somebody to pay you for guessed 50% concentrate of silvery white suspected something...

If you want to look a bit more credible always include pictures, check spelling, have assays done, and clearly state what you are selling.


----------



## Richard36 (May 26, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> my processing method is as follows ..
> 
> locate the rocks of intrest .. wash, inspect in dirrect sunlight . crush under water so as not to loose any material
> 
> ...



What you are processing is a Sulfide Mineral. 
It isn't a native element.

Before you proceed any further, you need to have an assay done on those sulfides, 
as well as the concentrate produced by running your crushed material through a Sluice box.

Just a heads up,
There isn't anyone here that will buy any of your material until you have had an assay done on your Ore.
Not even my contacts, and I have a few.

So let's back up, and start over.
Take some photo's of what you have, and post them here.
Let us see the un-crushed Ore, as well as the washed sulfides after crushing, and before they are "washed" in HCL.

I'll do what I can to help you out, if you let me.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

well ill tell you this i know what i have ... it is clear you do not .. 

8) 

ill add some pictures if i can arrange it .. 

btw while cooking my ore concentrates there is no reaction in hcl NO FUMES NO FIZZ NO FUSS

have a nice day 

W


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

this is the ore i found in the spring feed dryed up riverbed .. at dig location #1 

i beleave it to be pt pd and rh

W


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here is a sample from the siderditte meteroitte 

W


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here is a sample of a concentrate from dig#1 

W


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

here is a picture of the deposit where the concentrate came from .. at dig #1 i beleave it to contain yellow gold .. this has not been processed yet .. 

W

the concentrate im processing now is from dig #2 and i have not yet displayed the pictures ..


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

while i was washing the concentrate this was left behind it was mercuery that picked up some pd ? 

W

found at dig #1 in the picture above


----------



## Richard36 (May 27, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> well ill tell you this i know what i have ... it is clear you do not ..



Lol, I know more about rocks and minerals than you ever will.

If there is anyone here that can help you, it would be me, 
so don't be getting to egotistical and alienate me, or you can go figure this all out on your own.

Native elements will seldom float,
The fact that your concentrate floats with nothing more than water is seriously indicative of sulfides.

The photo below is the only thing you posted a photo of that might have some value.
The red spots look like garnet within a gray to black matrix, which *might *be a PT sulfide.

Do you have an assay report on it?
If not, you're speculating, and asking us all to believe right along with you.




This is the grade of PT ore that I'm familiar with.




Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Wsilver (May 27, 2011)

my concentrates do not float the nano particles do i filter them off ... my concentrates sink to the bottom INSTANTALLY! 

hence the concentrater dish ..... 

if i pump air from below in a seperation chamber they float in some cases 
or if i put water and ice .. i can ice filter the floating pt and pd ! 

i have done this i have it on video 

it is quite a neat filtration process 
that deserves its own pattent! btw im a inventer :idea: 

W


----------



## patnor1011 (May 27, 2011)

What I suggest you can put together few samples and have them assayed. It is much more easier to work with known elements that guess as to what might be this or that. How are you going to set price on a dream?


----------



## Wsilver (May 28, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> What I suggest you can put together few samples and have them assayed. It is much more easier to work with known elements that guess as to what might be this or that. How are you going to set price on a dream?




im the king of priceing dreams ... where is the fun in an assay? besides if your not hear to learn are you just here to make a buck ? 
as you all have read im well on my way to assaying my rocks ! right in front of you ! i layed my best guess as to what i have .. and now im gonna find out ! 

how do you get a free assay ? waite ill tell ya! ill sell you some ... 

:lol: 

now thats how i get a free assay! 8) 

W

so first i cooked the concentrate in hcl .. and what did it do to my concentrate? it removed many metals i have no intrest in .... right ! 

right so thats great then !


----------



## patnor1011 (May 28, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > What I suggest you can put together few samples and have them assayed. It is much more easier to work with known elements that guess as to what might be this or that. How are you going to set price on a dream?
> ...



You will never know what HCl removed from your dream. You dont know composition of ore so you dont know and understand reactions which took place.

I do not say your material is worthless. It is worthless while you present it the way you did. There may be values inside but that is just a guess. Have it assayed, then maybe you will be able to sell it for reasonable price.


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (May 28, 2011)

Pictures are nice, but I for one will not buy from pictures alone unless extremely cheap, like paying for cheap shipping. Couple of ?'s.

1) How did you determine mercury/Pd amalgam from dig#1? Did you add the mercury? How did you detemine the pd, I'm guessing you mean Palladium?

2) How did the concentrate from sample dig#1 react in the pan, I'm guessing the photo is in a black gold pan? I've got a sample that looks like gold but it did not react like gold & was all magnetic. I'm guessing it to be phlogopite mica.

3) I've not studied meteorites but this sample looks like a quartz stringer from within a metamorphic rock unit. (sample from sideritte meteroitte.jpg)

Thanks & Have a great day, awc


----------



## Wsilver (May 28, 2011)

mercery was found in the same hole i expect it to be pd as it does not look like pt and i doubt it is rh it certanlly is not silver .. 

the hcl will have removed the week metals i expect to have lost some pd silver and other junk but none others besides if you saw what was in my concentrates the losses would be the leist of your concerns ! 


i will try to add a picture of them later on 

W


----------



## jimdoc (May 28, 2011)

Wsilver said:


> i expect it to be pd as it does not look like pt and i doubt it is rh it certanlly is not silver ..
> W



Where did you learn to tell the difference between platinum, palladium and rhodium by the looks? 

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (May 28, 2011)

If you do not want to have material assayed the only place you might sell that is:
http://www.alchemist.com.au/html/forum.htm


----------



## Wsilver (May 30, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Wsilver said:
> 
> 
> > i expect it to be pd as it does not look like pt and i doubt it is rh it certanlly is not silver ..
> ...




cook a cat dump with tinfoil .. lol and then melt .. and look at the remaining metal balls !! i clearly can see pd and pt .. they look diffrent and i doubt there is much rh in my cookings of the cats .. sure looks the same as the concentrates .... HUMMMM 

cat cooked in ar 2 chevy cats and 1 honda cat ... ps the honda was my car and i ran a hho cell on the car for over 1 year .. what happins when you add hydgron to fuel .. SOMTHING HAPPINS IN THE CAT ! ... lol the honda ceramic i could not even look through! and was it ever heavy ... 

theres where i learned the colour .. 

W

i may add some pictures today as it is nice and bright out side so i will take some nice pics ! 8)


----------



## geonorts (May 30, 2011)

Well it looks like Rick has given up on you, which is understandable. It seems you have a very idealistic perseption of what you have, my suggestions; learn how to field test the difference for sulphides and noble metals, also an easy test (reference to your "diamonds"), get assays done thats an obvious one, stop being so rude and stuborn, the amalgym would be a good sign however judging by your other identifications of minerals I wouldn't be surprised if it is a flake off your pick or shovel, your meteorite is 99% not looks like quartz pyrite vein.
Oh yeah one more thing stuff trying to hock your crap off here.


----------



## Richard36 (May 30, 2011)

geonorts said:


> Well it looks like Rick has given up on you, which is understandable. It seems you have a very idealistic perseption of what you have, my suggestions; learn how to field test the difference for sulphides and noble metals, also an easy test (reference to your "diamonds"), get assays done thats an obvious one, stop being so rude and stuborn, the amalgym would be a good sign however judging by your other identifications of minerals I wouldn't be surprised if it is a flake off your pick or shovel, your meteorite is 99% not looks like quartz pyrite vein.
> Oh yeah one more thing stuff trying to hock your crap off here.




Well said.

This stooge sounds like another "Carnival Barker" who doesn't have a clue as to what he has, 
and is too damn egotistical and stubborn to listen to anyone here.

Go figure it out on your own Wsilver.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## Harold_V (May 31, 2011)

geonorts said:


> Well it looks like Rick has given up on you, which is understandable. It seems you have a very idealistic perseption of what you have, my suggestions; learn how to field test the difference for sulphides and noble metals, also an easy test (reference to your "diamonds"), get assays done thats an obvious one, stop being so rude and stuborn, the amalgym would be a good sign however judging by your other identifications of minerals I wouldn't be surprised if it is a flake off your pick or shovel, your meteorite is 99% not looks like quartz pyrite vein.
> Oh yeah one more thing stuff trying to hock your crap off here.


I have spoken to this individual by PM. I expect he will change his attitude. Anyone care to venture a guess how this is going to turn out?

Harold


----------



## patnor1011 (May 31, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> geonorts said:
> 
> 
> > Well it looks like Rick has given up on you, which is understandable. It seems you have a very idealistic perseption of what you have, my suggestions; learn how to field test the difference for sulphides and noble metals, also an easy test (reference to your "diamonds"), get assays done thats an obvious one, stop being so rude and stuborn, the amalgym would be a good sign however judging by your other identifications of minerals I wouldn't be surprised if it is a flake off your pick or shovel, your meteorite is 99% not looks like quartz pyrite vein.
> ...



He will not give up his dream. He will fight. :lol:


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 1, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> He will not give up his dream. He will fight. :lol:


Not here he won't. I expect he's going to assume a new persona and start dealing with readers with respect. I won't tolerate his smart mouth. 

I have little use for anyone that comes to this forum with grandiose ideas that are not at least remotely related to the mainstream. I'm even less enamored by those that are unwilling to discuss issues rationally. We're not here to be used as a sound board for wise guys---we're here to promote the art of refining precious metals. Those that can't do that civilly don't last long. 

I have taken note that he has not opened my PM to him. I accept that as being ignored. There can be only one resolution to that. Anyone care to venture a guess what it might be?

The clock is ticking. 

Harold


----------



## Wsilver (Jun 2, 2011)

yea i was going to post my ore pics .. i can not see the sence in enlighting foolish people where the goods are 

sorry ! 


W

did you like my lead to gold transmutitaion of material process ??
IM CONSIDERING PATTENDING IT ! :mrgreen: 
SOMETHING HAPPINS IN THE CAT! 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 2, 2011)

I see no change in attitude---this individual remains combatitve. He serves no useful purpose on this forum, and has worn out his welcome. 

Harold


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 2, 2011)

I guessed that would be the outcome, only surprised he managed to hold on to his membership for this long. :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 2, 2011)

martyn111 said:


> I guessed that would be the outcome, only surprised he managed to hold on to his membership for this long. :roll:


What surprises me is their willingness to continue the battle. None of us are here for the fight---we're simply trying to share the knowledge we've gained through the years. Hell, some of these guys (moderators as well as readers) have something to lose by sharing, which makes it even more mystifying.

Did you take note that regardless of the number of times this individual was told his material most likely isn't gold, that it's a sulfide, he still wanted to discuss inquartation, as if that was some method of extracting? He not only wouldn't see the light in regards to not having gold, but he also wouldn't come to terms with the idea that inquartation is NOT a recovery procedure, but a refining procedure. How does anyone deal with a person like that? How do you help a person that needs help, but has already predetermined what to do, and how it should be done? 

One of the observations I've made is that the attitude runs rampant with guys -----especially guys that seem to think that busting heads is a great way to make a point. Personally, I find that idea repulsive and childish. If that's how they see things, I don't want them here, where their combative attitude disrupts those that follow threads in which they post their hare brained ideas.

The other observation I've made, and it's not restricted to refining, is some see themselves as being clever---they've built a new mouse trap and they want everyone to know it. In some cases, it's a far better chicken coop than it is a mouse trap, but they don't want to hear it and will argue with anyone that doesn't agree with their assessment. That's the kind of individual that tends to be very disrupting, for they are not interested in fact, just what they have to say. You either agree with them, or they're ready to fight. 

If I live to be 300, I expect I'll never fully understand people. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 2, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> One of the observations I've made is that the attitude runs rampant with guys -----especially guys that seem to think that busting heads is a great way to make a point.
> Harold



You think they would have figured out by now that you can't bust heads over the internet. Internet tough guys.

Jim


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 3, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Harold_V said:
> 
> 
> > One of the observations I've made is that the attitude runs rampant with guys -----especially guys that seem to think that busting heads is a great way to make a point.
> ...


Exactly, and that's the chief reason I'm quick to ban a reader. I got baptism by fire eleven years ago, when I first got online. I started reading RCM (recreational.crafts.metalworking) and posted on facing and center drilling a long shaft. Not one machinist amongst the respondents, but no shortage of opinions telling me how wrong I was. I found that strange considering I had 26 years in the commercial shop, 16 of them running my own shop. 

When I was asked to moderate this forum, one of the things I had in mind was running a tight ship. To not allow disruptive behavior. I've seen, time and again, how once that starts to happen, the quality of a site goes to hell quickly. What good reason can anyone have to stick around, trying to share knowledge, when they're shouted down by the vocal minority, generally those that don't have enough sense to pour piss out of a boot, and with the instructions written on the heel? Serious minded and contributing individuals generally won't waste their time, so they leave. Quickly, the monkeys are running the zoo. 

Not on my watch! :evil: 

Harold


----------



## Militoy (Jun 3, 2011)

I for one have thoroughly enjoyed this exchange. High theatre, indeed. The final outcome was inevitable, but watching it develop was riveting! I particularly enjoyed his claims to a mastery of alchemy in his signature:



Wsilver said:


> yea i was going to post my ore pics .. i can not see the sence in enlighting foolish people where the goods are
> 
> sorry !
> 
> ...



His "Pattend" of the process for turning lead into gold should be worth millions of Poobas. Something happens in my cat as well - it turns food into poop!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 3, 2011)

Militoy said:


> Something happens in my cat as well - it turns food into poop!


<<<<<<<<snicker>>>>>>>

Harold


----------



## solarsmith (Jun 3, 2011)

I have fun at the bank trying to explain to them why I need 1.000s of dollars in 20s to buy dead cats.... BRYAN IN DENVER COLORADO :roll:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey !!! Leave the cat out of it. 8)


----------



## Oz (Jun 4, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Hey !!! Leave the cat out of it. 8)



I must agree with Palladium, if a cat dies it deserves a certain level of respect and a proper burial. Many do not know that this process is slightly different than that used for 2-legged critters, such as those that pound keyboards to leave messages here.

First the dead cat should be properly cremated (temperatures sufficient to remove carbon are suitable), then using the special cat embalming fluid (available at most full service hardware stores), process the cremated remains at moderate heat (do not boil). After further additions of embalming fluid no longer take on a change in color, wash all traces of fluid from the corpse with multiple water washes until the water runs clear. The now purified and washed cat is ready for a respectful internment of the washed and dried remains. 

The residual embalming fluid typically pays for the funeral expenses. Any error however in procedure by the mortician, can leave the grieving family “out of pocket” for expenses.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 4, 2011)

Oz said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Hey !!! Leave the cat out of it. 8)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

Oz said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > Hey !!! Leave the cat out of it. 8)
> ...




And i thought i had issues. :shock: Rotfl
Strange thing is now i'm really wondering how i can take what you wrote above and package and market it for a consumer market.

AS SEEN ON T.V. :twisted: :twisted: 

It can run somewhere between the chia pet commercial and lawyer commercial that ask “Have you been injured in an accident or taken this medication ". :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 5, 2011)

This is just sooooo wrong. Rotfl
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 5, 2011)

ROFLMAO... 8) 

My cat saw that and ran out of the room...


----------



## Oz (Jun 5, 2011)

Palladium said:


> And i thought i had issues. :shock: Rotfl
> Strange thing is now i'm really wondering how i can take what you wrote above and package and market it for a consumer market.



It was just some Freudian slapstick as I was attending the funeral of a very dear friend of mine a couple of hours after I posted that, so that was where my mind was at. My way of coping perhaps, but the procedure (although lacking details) is indeed valid for refining cats (converters), even though I chose to make a play of words of it due to your cat fetish. 

You make me laugh often Pd with your sense of humor, hopefully I did the same for you with a story within a story.


----------



## seawolf (Jun 5, 2011)

Palladium I showed this to my better half, she allowed as that was cruel. I think its neat myself but she said i can't buy one.
Mark


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 5, 2011)

About 25 years ago, I saw one of those hanging behind a bar in Santa Maria, CA. The label said it was a Polish dog carrier.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 5, 2011)

Oz said:


> You make me laugh often Pd with your sense of humor, hopefully I did the same for you with a story within a story.



Sorry to hear about your friend oz. I'm glad that i can bring a little bit of humor to the board from time to time. I'm just glad i have friends to make laugh and to share it with. You guys are my 2nd family. If it were not for you gentlemen and this forum im not sure i would be where i am today, and for that i am grateful.


----------

